# Greedy? :0



## camcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I am making this thread to get your opinion on something that I have been encountering on YouTube. I am not looking for a "flame-war" of any sort or sympathy just so you know. Anyway, on YouTube I gets hundreds of trolls and people saying that I am greedy just because I own a store and am a YouTube partner. Just so you guys know, I use majority of my money for gas, insurance, car, friends/family gifts, dates, taco bell stops, and the occasional "OOO I want that." Do you guys think I am honestly greedy? If so, please post why. 


My Love to you all~ (except Calvin )
*LOL this thread fails already and it's not even posted xD


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2011)

The thing is, that's the point in making money :T 
How are you greedy for using your money ,that you gained through actual work, on things you want/need?

dey jelly


----------



## camcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> The thing is, that's the point in making money :T
> How are you greedy for using your money ,that you gained through actual work, on things you want/need?
> 
> dey jelly


 See that's what i'm saying. Idc much though it's just trolls who rub peanut butter on themselves all day.


----------



## ianini (Jan 26, 2011)

That's so ludicrous for people to think that of you. Honestly, all you're doing is making money and people shouldn't be mad or angry that you're doing so.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

camcuber said:


> See that's what i'm saying. Idc much though *it's just trolls who rub peanut butter on themselves all day*.


 
Random phrase of the day ^. Would put in sig if I had room hmm..

I don't think your greedy at all. That's like getting pissy at people who work at fast food places because they spent their paychecks on whatever they want <_<.


----------



## Kian (Jan 26, 2011)

Greed, for lack of a better word, is good.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 26, 2011)

Bill Gates and Steve Jobs are greedy bastards. We should be entitled to free computer software.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 26, 2011)

How exactly can earning money by selling a product, especially when you have a ton of competition for customers, possibly be interpreted as a bad thing?


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 26, 2011)

You work hard for your store, and earned your partner-ship, I think the trolls are just jeallous that you are earning money, and they're just 10 year olds who can't, and you shouldn't have to justify what you spend *your* money on...


----------



## RaresB (Jan 26, 2011)

Do u make alot of money from your store


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 26, 2011)

You earned the money. It's yours to do what you want with it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be greedy to get a lot of money unfairly, but not to earn a modest income from your own work.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 26, 2011)

People are too immature. Dude, you're making cash, and they're not. Simple as that. They jelly.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2011)

All you're doing is running a small business. Making money isn't greedy (in fact, it's necessary, and the only reason the noob youtube commenters don't know this is because they're still young enough that their families are paying for everything they need). It would be greedy if you were making far more money than you needed and you still wanted more, but that is obviously not the case here. Just ignore the people who have no clue how the world works.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2011)

You put in work and you get money back? I'm surprised nobody has called the police.

Seriously though don't worry about it. Trolls are just looking for attention and if you get a lot of hits, you get a lot of trolls.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2011)

It's something to expect on the Internet. 
As Chris Bird says, the bigger your "database", the more trolls you get.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2011)

Brag to them about how much money you have.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 26, 2011)

If they insist on calling you greedy, tell them you will give all your cubes for free (1 to each single address submitted) if one of them shows enough disregard for money (and kindness for all cubers) as to send you a $350 check so you can pay for all the mailing. No one will do so, and you can tell them to shut up.

But then, you run the risk of receiving the check from a competing store...


----------



## izovire (Jan 26, 2011)

I get the same exact criticism that you do! It seemed to happen the exact moment I got partnership on YT. The trolls rise in numbers as you get more popular. They troll simply because they can. I had one of my supervisors from when I was in the Navy come to my Channel and tell me to "get a real job" and "grow up". 

I operate an online and physical puzzle store and I can tell you I get trolls at the physical store too, face to face. There are so many jealous people and they don't realize the tremendous amount of stress of having a small business. 

It's one of my life's biggest goals and accomplishments to open a store like I have, and it's hard work. 



Here's what you do with your trolls... reply to their comments so that they stick at the top of the page. After that let your loyal viewers take care of them. For example look at the comments on my video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7RqIAlY3vQ this guy is a hilarious troll.


----------



## teller (Jan 26, 2011)

Just because you own your own business instead of working at McDonalds? Do you honestly feel you have to apologize for this?!

There is a whole world of anonymous trolls out there that don't think before they spew...you cannot possibly take it all personally.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

Everyone on youtube is smart and knows what they're talking about, so you're obviously greedy.


----------



## camcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

izovire said:


> I get the same exact criticism that you do! It seemed to happen the exact moment I got partnership on YT. The trolls rise in numbers as you get more popular. They troll simply because they can. I had one of my supervisors from when I was in the Navy come to my Channel and tell me to "get a real job" and "grow up".
> 
> I operate an online and physical puzzle store and I can tell you I get trolls at the physical store too, face to face. There are so many jealous people and they don't realize the tremendous amount of stress of having a small business.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, that guy is an idiot.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am making this thread to get your opinion on something that I have been encountering on YouTube. I am not looking for a "flame-war" of any sort or sympathy just so you know. Anyway, on YouTube I gets hundreds of trolls and people saying that I am greedy just because I own a store and am a YouTube partner. Just so you guys know, I use majority of my money for gas, insurance, car, friends/family gifts, dates, taco bell stops, and the occasional "OOO I want that." Do you guys think I am honestly greedy? If so, please post why.
> 
> 
> My Love to you all~* (except Calvin )**LOL this thread fails already and it's not even posted xD


 
...Thanks a lot, bro. Real nice. -_-


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoever dies with the most toys wins. They're just mad that you're beating them right now.


----------



## Owen (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you show us an example of these trolls?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...Thanks a lot, bro. Real nice. -_-


 
This is exactly why we need a sarcasm tag. 

[sarcasm] _sentence_ [/sarcasm]


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> This is exactly why we need a sarcasm tag.
> 
> [sarcasm] sentence [/sarcasm]



Why, because you are incapable of recognizing it?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Why, because you are incapable of recognizing it?


 
[sarcasm] ya [/sarcasm]


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not at all its your money!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Brag to them about how much money you have.


 
This is wonderful advice, do it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 27, 2011)

No. You earned it. Besides, some of those trolls probably pay you for their cubes.
Dat dere be jealousy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 27, 2011)

brownie get all of waffo love.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jan 27, 2011)

youre not greedy, you earned it, go tell those trolls that they're jealous cuz they dont use deoderant


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 27, 2011)

They are most likely jealous of you for having a successful store.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Actually yes that does make you 'Greedy'

You use money on things you want. Although, Greed isnt always a bad thing, in fact the world essentially runs off of greed.

tl;dr: haters gonna hate.

After looking up the definition of greedy: I dont think that actually qualifies as avarice youre fine. Refer to tl;dr


----------



## blade740 (Jan 27, 2011)

You should get a big stack of fake money. Make a video where you say "this huge stack of money is my earnings from my youtube partnership", then proceed to throw it all on the floor and roll around in it. Post it to youtube and watch the shitstorm.

Trollin' ain't easy but it sure is fun.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> not guimond.


 
Obviously. His/her post simply reminded me of Gaetan's style of posting.


----------

